# what is up with all the late swarms this year



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Consistent higher than normal rain fall = Non-stop nectar flow = lots of drones = lots of swarms. 

Many people (including myself) forget about the 80% rule in the fall. This year with the abundance of flowers the hives are filling up quick. The hives that have swarmed on me are over 80% full.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

I'm taking supers off and the honey is coming in. October swarms anyone?
My scales are telling me to take the supers off and let them backfill the brood nest.


----------

